# I Am Really Going This Time!!



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am really going camping this time. Only 45 minutes away. And yes my dog is coming and the pound will not be taking him at all. My dad is coming over to help me hook up . I am sure I can find someone there to help me unhook. LOL. I should get a hummer. If I could afford one. Three years ago I was to scared to pull the pop up. My husband use to always say. Once we get a hummer you will have no problem pulling. Although to tell you the truth, the little hummer doesn't tow anything. The H3. Only 5000 pounds like a my old jeep. The hummer1 and 2 are big $$$$$. O.k. I am rambling off again. I do that when I am nervous. Maybe It's a good idea to have my dad follow me up the first time.

I will let you all know how it went. Have a good weekend. Sia


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip!!!









You should be able to hook/unhook with a little practice. If you don't have one, a power tounge jack makes it a trivial task.









Watch out for the Hummers. They don't tow as much as you would expect!

Again, have a great time and post the highlights of the trip next week.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

sia,

I'm glad you're getting to go camping. I, too, am sure someone will be able to help you unhook. And hook-up again when you're ready to leave. *Most* campers are like that, I think.

I also think you will get the hang of it very quickly and be able to do it yourself.

Have a great time with the kids. That's what is important.

Mark


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Sia,

Have a geat time. You've had a rough week and deserve the peace and quite that the camping experience will give you. I'm glad Digger is getting to come along and hope that everything is working out with that problem.

I agree, not a bad idea to have your dad follow you this first time, but I'm sure you will do just fine, and like Mark says, if you need help, don't be afraid to ask your neighbors. Campers are generally a very friendly and helpful bunch.

We'll be looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

posting pix is a must, actually requirement!







then you will be officially initiated!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Have a great weekend!

Carl


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Have a GREAT weekend. the hooking up and unhooking will get easier each time. Hooking up is really not too difficult. Electric water and sewer. If you mess up, sewer is the worst when unhooking.









Don't worry about it, we have all made plenty of mistakes. You are to be commended to do what some of us have NEVER had to do.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have a great weekend, and remember, the whole idea is to have a relaxing weekend away. I'm sure that you will have no problem with finding a neighbor that would be willing to assist you with any questions that you may have. You deserve to have a fun and RELAXING weekend. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Good luck Sia.

Word of advice, please make sure to chock (block) the OB tires before you start to lift the trailer off the tow vehicle so the trailer can not get away from you.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Sia,
You have a GREAT weekend camping. I had a friend travel from SOCAL to MD towing her TT with her 4 kids and 2 dogs, by herself. She said that every time she would pull into a CG, all she had to do was ask for a little help, and there was a flood. It seems like people that camp are much nicer than the rest of society. Just ask for help, and I'm sure people will jump. If you see another OB, go talk to them. They may be following your journey like many others are.

The key is: HAVE FUN!!!!

I do applaud you for getting out and doing this. You will not regret it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If you have questions and need any cell phone numbers, I'm sure there will be no shortage round here. Everyone's ready to help out


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Sia,

We're all proud of you. The biggest thing is to have fun.......don't forget the Smores! After you overcome this first trip there will be nothing stopping you from going camping anytime and any place you choose. We'll all be waiting to hear how your trip turned out. Be safe!









Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's right Sia have a Blast! But don't forget we have a 24hr rule about posting photos!









We all want to see you & your lovely family enjoying your OB & spending precious time together.

Tami


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We can't wait to hear how your weekend was! Let us know soon!

Also, very happy to hear that the dog didn't have to go to the pound.









Heidi


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Did Sia ever check back in?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Did Sia ever check back in?


Yes - here: Sia Check In


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you


----------

